# My little buddy..........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nothing special.......just had the camera out and snapped some pics. I shot a video too but haven't had time to get it uploaded. The rest are in an album. I just LOVE those albums........no resizing..........it's a breeze to load pics in them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is SO cute, Renee, does he let you hold him?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a terrific photo, Renee! I think I feel a photo contest entry coming on  Wally is such a gorgeous little cockatiel!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, wonderful picture of Wally.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> He is SO cute, Renee, does he let you hold him?


No. Only when he crashes into something and I pick him up off the floor which hasn't happened in a LONG time thank God. He'll get on my finger on my RIGHT hand, not my left and he'll ride on my shoulder. He USED to let me scratch his head, but I guess he "outgrew" that too..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the video I shot if you've got 3 minutes to spare.........I got a shot of me asking Walley if he's ready to go night night.........he knows exactly what that means.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFZEV-zVbM0


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your little buddy is so cute...we have a cockatiel at work that has been around for 20 plus years...every work morn I say "hi stinky bird!" and he talks to me with such exicitment and happiness. he is in our break room and gets lots of attention...they are such interacitve sweet things.... your lucky.


----------

